# Want To Buy A V6TDI?



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*THIS MESSAGE IS FOR UNITED STATES RESIDENTS ONLY*








Okay everyone. As many of you know I talk with some of the people at VWoA (I know they have new name, but for the life of my I can't remember so... I go with what I know).
Here's the deal. Part of the discussions I've had with VWoA over the years is working some sort event to have a big group of people be members of a "launch group." Basically you buy a V6TDI and be part of an as unspecified event. We would organize a time and place to pickup and drive off with your new V6TDI Touareg. There will probably be some other fun tied too it as well.
disclaimer:
*THIS IS JUST IN THE IDEA STAGE RIGHT NOW --- VW HAS NOT SIGNED OFF ON THIS IDEA AND MAY NOT --- THIS IS AN INTEREST ONLY POSTING!!*
I'm looking to put together a list of people who are serious about buying this vehicle. If you're on the fence about it... don't sign up. If you know you're going to buy the V6TDI and you want in on this idea... jump in.
I would like for you to send your name, address and phone number to the following email address:
*[email protected]*
This email comes directly too me. *I WILL NOT SELL OR SHARE ANY OF THIS INFORMATION WITH ANYONE* except VWoA when/if the time comes.
This is purely an exercise to see how many people are serious about buying an awesome (If I say so myself







) vehicle and if so... is there a fun way to get a group of enthusiast owners together for what would be a one of a kind thing.
(I will make sure leasing would also apply)



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 5:42 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

If VWoA gives me an awesome trade in deal and I can keep the same payments as my current V6 I'm all over it.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Calinada)*

bump... and Thank You Marty!!!


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

I am in!!!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (2YY4U)*

I would be interested but it depends on how it's packaged.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I would be interested but it depends on how it's packaged. 

What, do you want it gift-wrapped with a bow or something?








Oh, option packages. Check out the link in the other thread, it has been posted on ClubTouareg. Basically, it's the same as a V6 FSI 3.6: Everything's optional, but the heated steering wheel appears to be standard across the board.
Matt


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
What, do you want it gift-wrapped with a bow or something?








Oh, option packages. Check out the link in the other thread, it has been posted on ClubTouareg. Basically, it's the same as a V6 FSI 3.6: Everything's optional, but the heated steering wheel appears to be standard across the board.
Matt

Gift wrapped would be nice. This was the first time I was back on the forum in like 3 months. I don't own a TREG anymore. But I just found out the Q5 will be release Q1 of 09. So I am going to go that route. 
Thxs.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (spikeital)*

I probably will too, but it won't have a V6DI for awhile. I love my 2004 V8 but I need to get a more attentive dealer.
I wouldn't be surprised if the 2010 Touareg and Cayenne are Q5-based. It's a few inches shorter and lower and only has AWD, but the interior room looks comparable (except for the trunk) and VW could always add 4WD for the fanatics.It should be a lot lighter with AWD and an A4 platform.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Count me in RJ.
Hopefully they will give me a good trade in deal on my well maintained, fully loaded 2006.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Gift wrapped would be nice. This was the first time I was back on the forum in like 3 months. I don't own a TREG anymore. But I just found out the Q5 will be release Q1 of 09. So I am going to go that route. 
Thxs. 

I want the Q5 as well but the TDI is not coming before the TREG TDI, therefore, I am going back to TREG.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

I'm in. Sent you an email.
Garth


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (canon_mutant)*

Thanks for the emails folks... good turnout so far!!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

I have received some of the nicest emails --- you guys/gals are a great bunch!!!!


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

I am in.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (_Steve_)*

bump,
keep 'em comin' folks... we're getting a good list together!!!


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to an awesome idea. I'd love to get in on it since I'm going to buy one anyway, but I guess being a Canadian is a disadvantage for once.

















_Modified by Professor Gascan at 6:21 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

Prof,
Let me check again on the Canadian thing.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Woo woo. I'm on the list.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

will email info tonight after i talk to the parents


----------



## Martin Weber (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I'm interested but I'm north of the border up in Canada as well.


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

How close is VWOA to bringing the V6TDI over? 
So your saying they have said it won't be offered nationally or chances are small, so you are trying to arrange a small "group buy" of the vehicle through VWOA? 


_Modified by AJN334 at 4:18 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (AJN334)*

It is supposed to be available in January of '09.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (AJN334)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJN334* »_How close is VWOA to bringing the V6TDI over? 
*The vehicle will be for sale in the U.S. during the first quarter of 2009*
So your saying they have said it won't be offered nationally or chances are small, so you are trying to arrange a small "group buy" of the vehicle through VWOA? 
This is organizing a "launch group" (for the lack of a better term) and kind of creating a launch party with VWoA and making an event out of it. A lot of details are being worked.
Does this answer your questions?
_Modified by AJN334 at 4:18 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Yes thank you.
Do we have pricing and options details yet?


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (spikeital)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (AJN334)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJN334* »_Yes thank you.
Do we have pricing and options details yet?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3838127


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (ATC98092)*

I have had a flood of responses in the last couple of days.... keep 'em coming folks!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Martin Weber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martin Weber* »_I'm interested but I'm north of the border up in Canada as well.









*NEW INFORMATION*
I talked with the peeps at VW last week and it appears our friends to the north can get in on this opportunity if they're interested... so lemme know.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Hey R.J.,
Is there any feedback from VWoA as to what if anything this means to the actual availability of the V6 TDI?
thx,
Garth


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*

It's coming and will be here the first quarter of '09.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_It's coming and will be here the first quarter of '09.

Is it 100% confirmed that the lil'v6 TDI will replace the v10 in the USA -- and no other performance TDI will be offered (ie: v8 TDI, v12 TDI)?
My v10, now with 7.5k miles is sooooo impressive; the thought of not being able to acquire another v10 is depressing


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (ehd)*

The V10TDI is destined for the history books here in the good ol' USofA.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_The V10TDI is destined for the history books here in the good ol' USofA.








Unless the v8 TDI or v12 TDI is offered in the semi-near future. 
While I could be happy with the FSI v8's (or W12







) performance, IMO, the v10 TDI solidified the Touareg's impressive reputation. VWOA's decision to kill-off the high-end, performance v10 TDI and "going small' with the weak lil'v6 TDI, signifies retrenchment and does not bode well for the platform in the future.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ehd)*

I don't personally see the V6 TDI as the _replacement_ of the V10 so much as I see it as an additional engine that is finally being offered to us. Comparing the V6 to the V10 is an apples-to-oranges comparison. The only main commonality they have is that they are diesels. 
I think the V10's death knell is profitability. VW knows what that vehicle is selling for in other regions, and is not making as much in our market as they do elsewhere. Why earmark production for a region where they make a grand on one instead of giving that production to a locale where they can make ten grand or more on it? Also, the premium family members (Q7 and Cayenne) are at higher price points, and the corporate honchos know that those brands can potentially bring in more money from performance variants than a VW-branded vehicle can do. 
Does it suck? Yeah. Is it a big surprise? No way.
Honestly though, I think the V6 TDI is the shot-in-the-arm the Touareg needs to be successful here. Smooth, efficient, and relatively attainable power will more than likely gather more sales from the general public than brute force did, even though brute force is much more fun







The nearly $20,000 price difference from V10 to V6 does lose performance and features, but it may gain buyers and sales for VW.
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 10:33 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I for one cannot wait until this deal happens. With gas prices skyrocketing I am ready for a V6TDI. Of course diesel's going crazy too !


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

As an owner of 04 and 07 V10 TDI, I don’t think there is a better car to replace or take the stature of the V10 diesel engine, there is no other cars like this currently or may be in the future. If the coming 6 cylinders would weigh around 4500 lb in SUV form I might consider for such class, then again, the V6 diesel has been in ML for years, I don’t know why people in this form got so excited for V6 diesel. For 3 liter in 6 cylinders form, the Bimmer’s 282hp with 425 ft inline6 twin turbo diesel which is coming this Fall wouldn’t be more interesting? Too bad VWOA didn’t bring the V6 same time with the V10, I test drive 05 ML 3.2 inline6 and 07, 08 ML V6 diesels, I just don’t get the V10 feelings from these cars, so far as the mileage is concerned V10 is not far behind the V6, especially when you factor in the weight of the V10.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

I'm sure a performance TDI will re-appear soon enough...it'll wear 4 rings on the grille...none of us will like the price or look.
With Audi putting a big push on TDIs for the '09 model year, and with the lemans TDI racer as flagship, performance diesel should soon be owned by the Audi brand..I'm personally keen on seeing/owning the V6 TDI Audi A4 Avant. 



_Modified by NickM at 12:22 AM 6-5-2008_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_I'm sure a performance TDI will re-appear soon enough...it'll wear 4 rings on the grille...none of us will like the price or look.
With Audi putting a big push on TDIs for the '09 model year, and with the lemans TDI racer as flagship, performance diesel should soon be owned by the Audi brand..I'm personally keen on seeing/owning the V6 TDI Audi A4 Avant.

My wife loves her Q7, but its not for me; v12 TDI or not. *If* the Q5, with it's TReg like size, came with a v8 TDI, or v12 TDI, that would be compelling; but then there may be Cayenne options to consider prior to seeing such power in a Q5. Currently, only a v6 TDI is rumored for the Q5 and little diesel's that perform like a v6 gasser are not compelling IMO.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_I'm sure a performance TDI will re-appear soon enough...it'll wear 4 rings on the grille...none of us will like the price or look.
With Audi putting a big push on TDIs for the '09 model year, and with the lemans TDI racer as flagship, performance diesel should soon be owned by the Audi brand..I'm personally keen on seeing/owning the V6 TDI Audi A4 Avant. 



Well they are not going to build the R8 with a V12TDI, so I'm not buying an Audi. 
That would have been my replacement for both Touareg V10TDI and Z4M Coupe in one car.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
My wife loves her Q7, but its not for me; v12 TDI or not. *If* the Q5, with it's TReg like size, came with a v8 TDI, or v12 TDI, that would be compelling; but then there may be Cayenne options to consider prior to seeing such power in a Q5. Currently, only a v6 TDI is rumored for the Q5 and little diesel's that perform like a v6 gasser are not compelling IMO.


I agree with you...the V6 TDI in the Touareg is interesting, but not for me either...The appeal of the Treg to me is that its a performance SUV that combines truck like utility with sports sedan feel...IMO the FSI V8 & current V10 engines are plenty fuel efficient for an almost 3 ton vehicle.
Besides the Treg is getting a bit long in the tooth to consider buying an '09 (for any new engine), especially with a redesign slated for '10.
With the existing Cheep Cherokee Diesel (w/ MB CDI), the ML 320 CDI, and upcoming X5 diesel, the V6 diesel mid sized SUV market will quickly get crowded.
Still be interesting to see how it does, but I'm curious to see the appeal beyond the initial group of buyers...the reality of owning a diesel (not all stations carry it, wearing rubber gloves to fill up, standing in a pool of oil to fill up at most fuel stations, waxing up in winter) may be too much for the mainstream to warm up to.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

Well they are not going to build the R8 with a V12TDI, so I'm not buying an Audi. 
That would have been my replacement for both Touareg V10TDI and Z4M Coupe in one car.









I wonder how the R8 would look with a roof rack and thule box


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
...IMO the FSI V8 & current V10 engines are plenty fuel efficient for an almost 3 ton vehicle.

Ditto; and while all rave about the v10, the FSI v8 is *very* impressive, even compared to the v10 or Cayenne S -- and 14mpg w/aggressive city driving is not bad for 350hp/325ft.lbs on tap, tank-like build quality and AWD capabilities. Given how good the FSI v8 is; there is no way I'd consider dealing with "diesel issues" with any diesel that is less powerful than a v10 TDI.

_Quote »_Still be interesting to see how it does, but I'm curious to see the appeal beyond the initial group of buyers...the reality of owning a diesel (not all stations carry it, wearing rubber gloves to fill up, standing in a pool of oil to fill up at most fuel stations, waxing up in winter) may be too much for the mainstream to warm up to.

Ditto; I almost purchase my mother a MB R320 CDI, then I started thinking about the "diesel downsides" you outlined and went with the quicker, more mainstream, MB R350v4 AWD gasser.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Ditto; I almost purchase my mother a MB R320 CDI, then I started thinking about the "diesel downsides" you outlined and went with the quicker, more mainstream, MB R350v4 AWD gasser.

Nice vehicle for mom's, and what you say makes sense...unless you're a gearhead or getting some major benefit out of diesel (ie: the massive torque of the V10, or significant/remarkable fuel economy), a diesel may not be for you..other diesel downsides I forgot to mention are that in below 32F temps they are very slow to warm up, they won't hold heat in winter when you're idling (usually need it to be in the teens or colder for this to happen...basically you have no cabin heat after idling in traffic for a few minutes). Also they can be rough until they warm up...
I'm not being negative (I've owned MB and VW diesels all my life and will do so as long as I can buy them), but everyone should be aware of the drawbacks before they rush out and put an order in on a V6 TDI without ever having driven a diesel...


_Modified by NickM at 3:37 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NickM)*

Heated steering wheel, heated seats and auxiliary heater more than compensate for any heat shortcomings of diesel. I've never been cold in my V10 within a minute or two of startup.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

As one who has actually driven the V6TDI --- it is one very smooth engine.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

does the V6 come with aux heater?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_As one who has actually driven the V6TDI --- it is one very smooth engine.

LOL, "smooth = weak"; big mistake by VWOA to replace their flagship v10 Touareg (aka: beast), with this weak little TDI and it's "smooth" mini-van performance


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
LOL, "smooth = weak"; big mistake by VWOA to replace their flagship v10 Touareg (aka: beast), with this weak little TDI and it's "smooth" mini-van performance









Hmmh. Well let's see . . .
23mpg 550 lb.ft. and +/-$70K
vs.
30mpg 400 lb.ft. and +/-$50K
I'll take the V6 TDI, thank you very much!
And I don't know of any mini-vans with 400lb.ft. of torque BTW.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_
Hmmh. Well let's see . . .
23mpg 550 lb.ft. and +/-$70K
vs.
30mpg 400 lb.ft. and +/-$50K
I'll take the V6 TDI, thank you very much!
And I don't know of any mini-vans with 400lb.ft. of torque BTW.

IIRC, the v6 TDI Audi 07 Q7 did 0-62 in 9.x seconds. Granted the 08 vw.au site shows 8.3 for the v6 TDI, but it was posted here that the USA model will have less power -- at best, comparable with the v6 gasser. So, you had the same factors (lower price, performance, etc.) with the v6 gasser (sans the extra mpg); IMO, they didn't need to kill-off the v10, for an economy TReg w/v6 gasser price/performance.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
IIRC, the v6 TDI Audi 07 Q7 did 0-62 in 9.x seconds. Granted the 08 vw.au site shows 8.3 for the v6 TDI, but it was posted here that the USA model will have less power -- at best, comparable with the v6 gasser. So, you had the same factors (lower price, performance, etc.) with the v6 gasser (sans the extra mpg); IMO, they didn't need to kill-off the v10, for an economy TReg w/v6 gasser price/performance.

Comparable HP to the V6 gasser, not torque. The V6 TDI has WAY more torque while getting nearly 25-30% better mileage. As I'm sure you are aware, torque is what gets the vehicle moving. HP makes it go fast.
I guess I just never have understood the obscession with 0-60 times and top end speeds in a 2 1/2 ton high center of gravity vehicle. Seems to me to be the wrong tool for that. Though most people just use them to get groceries and go to soccer games, an SUV to me is an exceptional way to travel, hit the trails, and climb mountains, etc. as long as it's affordable to do so. A vehicle like the V6 TDI is the only one I'd consider right now because it meets all those needs.
If I get the urge to drag race, I'll go get the ole' 442 out of the garage. It will hit 60 in 5 and break 13 in the 1/4.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_
Comparable HP to the V6 gasser, not torque..

Actually the v6 gasser has significantly more HP; which offsets the torque variance.

_Quote »_As I'm sure you are aware, torque is what gets the vehicle moving. HP makes it go fast.

I'm aware that the stopwatch does not lie; its performance is not impressive -- nowhere close to the FSI v8's performance, barely competitive vs. a v6 gasser (ditto for MB's v6 CDI vs. its v6 gasser, BTW).

_Quote »_I guess I just never have understood the obscession with 0-60 times and top end speeds in a 2 1/2 ton high center of gravity vehicle. Seems to me to be the wrong tool for that. Though most people just use them to get groceries and go to soccer games, an SUV to me is an exceptional way to travel, hit the trails, and climb mountains, etc. as long as it's affordable to do so. A vehicle like the V6 TDI is the only one I'd consider right now because it meets all those needs.

I'm happy that the v6 TDI fits the market niche for some; however there was a market segment for the v10 TDI that is now screwed -- replaced by the little "economy TReg" v6 TDI and I'm not swallowing the "less is more" mantra, thus my point.









_Quote »_If I get the urge to drag race, I'll go get the ole' 442 out of the garage. It will hit 60 in 5 and break 13 in the 1/4.

A v10 (or Cayenne Turbo) plays well against any performance vehicle on city streets while retaining suv capabilities that you outline. The little "economy TReg" v6 TDI will never be considered a performance suv, in the top of the class for the segment, as was VW's flagship v10; ie: http://www.motortrend.com/road....html










_Modified by ehd at 7:20 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*It's all a matter of how you define performance . . .*

I think it's all a matter of how you define performance.
If SUV performance to you is how many people you can out-run when the light turns green or how fast the vehicle will go flat out, then obviously anything short of V10 like power numbers will fail you given the mass you are trying to propel.
SUV performance to me is a vehicle that provides an exceptional ride for distance traveling, ample power for towing and hauling all our stuff, exceptional off-road capability, safety, good looks, great fuel mileage given our current fuel crisis, and hopefully a reliable power plant. Again, the V6 TDI should meet all those performance needs exceptionally well. I also think this would not constitute "a niche" as you suggest as I would think most people would find these things appealing as well.
A nearly 3 ton high center of gravity SUV drag racer to me is what constitutes a niche. It's just not the right tool for that kind of driving IMO and there are BTW way better tools for that purpose than my old Olds for that matter. The ole’ 442 just has a certain sentimental nostalgia that’s all and with 400HP and 500lb.ft. I am only limited by my lack of traction.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (canon_mutant)*

Can we get back on topic please.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_I think it's all a matter of how you define performance.
...obviously anything short of V10 like power numbers will fail you given the mass you are trying to propel.

The 4.2 v8 TDI would do, but the v12 TDI would be preferred (preferably in a Touareg)









_Quote »_SUV performance to me is a vehicle that provides an exceptional ride for distance traveling, ample power for towing and hauling all our stuff, exceptional off-road capability, safety, good looks, great fuel mileage given our current fuel crisis, and hopefully a reliable power plant. Again, the V6 TDI should meet all those performance needs exceptionally well.

Yawn








While I'm upset with the demise of the v10 (in lieu of the "little v6 TDI"), given your focus, the 2.5 R5 TDI would be "even more exciting" to the "less is more crowd"









_Quote »_A nearly 3 ton high center of gravity SUV drag racer to me is what constitutes a niche. It's just not the right tool for that kind of driving IMO and there are BTW way better tools for that purpose

Sports cars don't do it for me anymore; IIRC, the best selling Porsche has been the Cayenne, since its inception. Many performance TReg's (v8 and v10) have been sold, as well as many high-end performance suv's by: Audi, BMW, MB, RR, etc. -- the "performance niche" has dominated the class, not the "less is more" niche.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Can we get back on topic please.

Sorry RJ,
People are dis'ing the T6 TDI in a forum about "who wants a V6 TDI?" and I guess I just got tired of hearing it. I felt the need to defend why I and I think many others welcome what should be a phenominal and more economical ride!
Perhaps dis'ing the T6 TDI and/or the demise of the V10 merits another thread.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (canon_mutant)*

Am having commitment issues here.







January 2009 is a long way off and am afraid of it turning into February or March with my luck.







How firm/soft are the dates?









I think I can.
I think I can.
I think I can.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (TigerinColorado)*

It's only about 7-months away... not that long.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (TREGinginCO)*

We'll be looking at a new Egg in Feb/March 2009. Has anyone seen the price sheets for the 06 V6 TDI yet?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: It's all a matter of how you define performance . . . (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_We'll be looking at a new Egg in Feb/March 2009. Has anyone seen the price sheets for the 06 V6 TDI yet?

It has been posted in here... try a search.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

can I still get in on this?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

Yes


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Yes

Then I'm in!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_
Then I'm in!
















Send me email with all your info. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Send me email with all your info. 

Thanks!!!


sent...i hope


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

*UPDATE:*
Those of you who have signed up for this... check your emails --- and update has been sent too you!!!


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (_Steve_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Steve_* »_replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

x3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (joe buck)*

Any news?


----------



## Saltbaked (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I'm in...sent you email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Officially Bummed!*

Posted this over on Club Touareg as well . . .
Stopped by my local dealership today and they still don't have official MSRP or Invoice pricing and are now saying it's going to be November before they'll even take orders. I was expected September with January arrival.
What are you hearing?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Officially Bummed! (canon_mutant)*

For those of you asking/wondering... I should have some new information for you soon.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Officially Bummed! (TREGinginCO)*

*UPDATE:*
For those of you who have responded to be part of this... the list of names and information has been sent to VW.
We're still working on delivery ideas and I'm getting information on how trade-ins and leases would be handled, along with other questions some of you have.
Thank you for your involvement and I hope to have more info soon.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Officially Bummed! (TREGinginCO)*

Hey RJ!
If it is not too late, add me to the list, especially if I can work a trade in on my '04. By spring I'll roll over 100k, and need something new.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pete @ Stratmosphere (Nov 24, 2000)

What's the updated build/delivery schedule for this vehicle? Last I heard Nov build with late Jan delivery in the USA. Pete


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Pete @ Stratmosphere)*

I'll just bump this thread by saying that, randomly, I saw a V6 TDI in Los Angeles two weeks ago. Ordinary CA plate, appeared to be a woman driving....
Without a doubt it was a V6 TDI Treg2, badge and all, confirmed by the person I was riding with who then took a very unclear phone pic








...somewhat of an anomoly?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Vert2PointO)*

Probably a test vehicle or executive lease. V6 TDI's have been seen on the road in the US.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

There is a VW facility in the greater LA area (from what I've been told)... so it would be very likely that you would see all kinds of VW's running around.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Yep, there is a Volkswagen/Audi Design Center in Simi Valley California, W-NW of Los Angeles.
Many auto manufacturers have styling centers in the LA area. Ford, Kia and several others make their home in Irvine; I think Toyota is down toward Long Beach, so on. The major source of schooled talent in the Automobile Styling profession is Art Center in Pasadena http://www.artcenter.edu/.



_Modified by Arkarch at 12:33 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Pete @ Stratmosphere (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm hearing Spring '09 now for this vehicle. Same for Q7 TDI. Anyone confirm?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Pete @ Stratmosphere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete @ Stratmosphere* »_I'm hearing Spring '09 now for this vehicle. Same for Q7 TDI. Anyone confirm?

Yes.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

So, we're not pulling the date in, we're pushing it out to March/April?
That's what vehicle demand does? Of course, maybe they don't see the market for a 30mpg, very capable luxury SUV.
They're trying my patience!


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*

I just found this thread. My local dealer knows that as soon as they get a V6 TDI I'll get one.
You can send my info to VWoA.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_They're trying my patience!









They have been trying my patience on this issue since I got to drive one in 2005.


----------



## Saltbaked (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Officially Bummed! (TREGinginCO)*

Sent message to wrong e-mail...now corrected. Can I still be placed on list


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Hey RJ - Will the updated 2010 Treg have the V6TDI ? Maybe waiting for the new updated Treg may be worth it...


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Well.......I am at 41K miles and counting on my 2006.
Spring 2009 can't come soon enough !


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Well.......I am at 41K miles and counting on my 2006.
Spring 2009 can't come soon enough !
 I must not drive enough, I have an 04 with only 3K more miles then your 06.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to have to use this thread to relay general information.. as the response this has frankly been impressive. The people who want to be on this list continues to grow.
I sent the latest batch of names and addresses to VW and will be speaking with them next week.
If I get some new information --- and I expect to --- I will let you know.
If there is information that is specific to the people who have joined the "list" ---- I will respond via email.

Thanks again!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (_Steve_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Steve_* »_Any news?

Quoting myself- I lost the login info to _Steve_... 
If they keep pushing it back, I will just buy something else. If I can still get one in January at the latest, I'll wait. Otherwise, I am out.
Edit: If it really is going to take until Spring '09, I am going to withdraw my name from the list. Thanks VW, I guess buying my 10th watercooled VW and 3rd new is going to have to wait.










_Modified by ArtieLange at 2:42 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ArtieLange)*

Here is the list of options and configurations for the 2009 Touareg2. Sadly, the price for the V6 TDI is still "tbd"..
http://www.stuartandmelissa.co...2.pdf


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_Sadly, the price for the V6 TDI is still "tbd".. 

There was a price guide posted quite a while ago outlining prices for the V6 TDI. A V6 TDI with Lux, air suspension, locking rear diff, and tow package was about $50k if I recall correctly. THis is without Nav. I think it was a $3500 premium over the V6 FSI.
This was also before our US Dollar slid into the crapper...
Matt


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (VegasMatt)*

*UPDATE: NEW INFORMATION*
Here's an update on the V6TDI and its arrival here in the United States.
1: Production for U.S. bound 2009 Touareg V6TDI's has begun.
2: Sales time for the V6TDI will be sometime around June --- could be a little sooner --- nothing nailed down yet, but this gives you a little clearer picture of its arrival. There is something else happening that could have it here in the U.S. sooner --- but that information is scarce and not public.
3: The 2009 V6TDI Touareg will be a "limited release" vehicle with an exact number of vehicles not being made public yet... but it will be a relatively small number... so there will *exclusivity* for owners of this finely tuned german oil burner!!!












4: Those of you on the list... VW has it and we could have some news related to that part of this story soon. 



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 4:23 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

I bought a V10, so take me off the list please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_I bought a V10, so take me off the list please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

While I don't agree with your politics (in your signature), the v10 over the v6 TDI is an excellent decision -- congratulations








Sorry, I can't resist:

_Quote, originally posted by *B. Hussein Obama, while campaigning in Beaverton, OR:* »_...Obama said: "Over the last 15 months, we've traveled to every corner of the United States. I've now been in *57 states*? I think *one left to go*."










_Quote, originally posted by *Joe Biden, interviewed by Katie Couric this September* »_...Biden said*"When the stock market crashed, Franklin Roosevelt got on the television and didn't just talk about the princes of greed," Biden told Couric. "He said, 'Look, here's what happened."* -- Except, Herbert Hoover was in office when the stock market crashed in October 1929. There also was no television at the time; TV wasn't introduced to the public until a decade later, at the 1939 World's Fair.


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
While I don't agree with your politics (in your signature), the v10 over the v6 TDI is an excellent decision -- congratulations








Sorry, I can't resist:


*Gosh darn it dontchaknow* I'm sure the administrators would prefer you keeping your views in the Election Forum - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=1142


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
While I don't agree with your politics (in your signature), the v10 over the v6 TDI is an excellent decision -- congratulations








Sorry, I can't resist:



Yeah, keep it in the election forum. Can't believe that you'd really want to play "embarrassing quotes" with the two GOP's that are nominated.








Thanks for the congrats though, the thing is a beast- I have driven everything from exotics to Beetles, but never anything like it. Cruised at 90+ through CA effortlessly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ArtieLange at 7:45 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange & pheethus* »_
Yeah, keep it in the election forum...

LOL, so (your) political comments in *your signature element*, that are propagated throughout the entire site are OK...."please".







? 


_Quote »_Thanks for the congrats though, the thing is a beast- I have driven everything from exotics to Beetles, but never anything like it. Cruised at 90+ through CA effortlessly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ditto;
...and a v10 will accelerate from 90-110mph up a steep hill, while almost lugging, while "gassers" are downshifting, revving to the moon, straining up the same hill at speed


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (ehd)*

Let's keep this thread on track please.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

Ditto!
Now, if we could just get VWoA on track with this post . . .


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (canon_mutant)*

*UPDATE:*
Everyone who has sent me their complete information (some of you haven't and have emails in your inbox waiting for a response) ---- the list has been sent to the big office at VW. Those of you who are still on the fence can still get in... but be quick about it -- the holidays are upon us.
I talked with the peeps at VW today. They have an idea on how people can take delivery of their vehicles while at the same time not irritating dealerships nationwide. It hasn't been finalized - so I won't say anything now... other than.. if VW does it... it will be simple for all of us to take delivery of our brand new oil burners.
With that said... the big guys have the list of those wanting in on this and there should be something back fairly soon.
Thanks for all your patience!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

*2-28-09 UPDATE* 
I spoke with VW on Thursday and here's some new information.
U.S. production of V6TDI's is underway.
The first vehicles for sale will be available right around June 1st --- give or take a few days
The 2009 production run for the U.S is at just under 800.
The 2010 production run numbers are still being figured out
There have been questions about air suspension --- and it is available as an order-build option... so you can still get it.
As for the launch group buy --- I'm hoping to hear definitive information in the next two weeks.

_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:21 PM 2-28-2009_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 8:23 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

Now I just got a "Stay" from the previous post.








Now I've got a "Come Here"








I really do prefer the "Come Heres" RJ!








And, just when I was ready to throw in the towel . . . http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Thank You!
The Dog named Stay


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (canon_mutant)*

*UPDATE:* 
I just got new information from VW today. Everyone who is on the list will be getting personal emails from me in the next couple of days with details.
I want to thank all of you for your patience.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_*UPDATE:* 
I just got new information from VW today. Everyone who is on the list will be getting personal emails from me in the next couple of days with details.
I want to thank all of you for your patience.

Sent IM...


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (0320thGTI)*

FWIW, saw a Silver V6 TDI w/VA manuf. plates on West Ox Road yesterday... didn't realize what it was until I pulled up behind it. 
no pic, though, sorry. (BB is a terrific email device & phone. Lousy camera).
J


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_FWIW, saw a Silver V6 TDI w/VA manuf. plates on West Ox Road yesterday... didn't realize what it was until I pulled up behind it. 
no pic, though, sorry. (BB is a terrific email device & phone. Lousy camera).
J

I was at my dealer a couple of days ago. They said they had a V6 TDI just in from the port specifically for a VW zone rep. I didn't bother to look at it though. Sorry, wasn't that interested as from the outside it looks like any other Touareg.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I was at my dealer a couple of days ago. They said they had a V6 TDI just in from the port specifically for a VW zone rep. I didn't bother to look at it though. Sorry, wasn't that interested as from the outside it looks like any other Touareg.

True. If I hadn't been just a few feet from the back bumper of this one I'd never have known... but that's the point of the entire exercise, I guess.
J


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_
Sent IM...










Phish...he doesn't answer my IM's. You special er something?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_

Phish...he doesn't answer my IM's. You special er something?








 If IM's don't work and you have his number, you just text him until he can't stand it. I get a response that way, sometimes.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_

Phish...he doesn't answer my IM's. You special er something?










I guess not....







Twiddling my fingers....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (0320thGTI)*

Sorry guys... my computer at work blocks IM's on this site... so now that I know you're trying to IM me... I will go around it and get it done manually.

Sorry.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

Does it block text messages as well?







No, I did not send you anything.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Sorry guys... my computer at work blocks IM's on this site... so now that I know you're trying to IM me... I will go around it and get it done manually.

Sorry.

No worries.... I am requesting some help with my 05 V8 trade-in...


----------



## mnunno (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

Is it to late to get on the list? I have been waiting on so long.


----------



## mnunno (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*

Oh yea and thanks TREGinginCO you have been great.


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_*UPDATE:* 
I just got new information from VW today. Everyone who is on the list will be getting personal emails from me in the next couple of days with details.
I want to thank all of you for your patience.

it's been a week - when will the emails be starting?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Chameleon2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chameleon2* »_
it's been a week - when will the emails be starting?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (justdanorm)*

UPDATE:
Hi everyone,
Apologies for being late --- but the emails went out about 20-minutes ago.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Chameleon2)*

Shameless bumpy.







Anyone care to share?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_Shameless bumpy.







Anyone care to share?








 To sum it it up, VWoA has no interest in doing anything special for the people that were on the list. So you did not miss anything.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ To sum it it up, VWoA has no interest in doing anything special for the people that were on the list. So you did not miss anything. 

Nice, I think I'm gonna go buy a ford








Linder


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (raleys1)*

Or wait until next year for the next-gen. Grand Cherokee with air suspension. Too bad Jeep seems to have given up on the Benz CRD, though. That could have been an interesting combination.


_Modified by schubie at 6:46 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (schubie)*

Thanks for the fill in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are plenty of diesel SUV's available in the US now. You'd think VW would want more noise about their new 6 offering!?








2009 Audi Q7
2007, 2008 Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.0L (Benz)
2005-2006 Jeep Liberty 2.8L I4 VM Motori
2007+ Mercedes Benz GL-Class
2007+ Mercedes Benz ML-Class
2007+ Mercedes Benz R-Class
2009 Porsche Cayenne
2004~2008 VW Touareg V10 TDI


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Still wanting a V6 TDI . . .*

Drove a Q5 today and it's a sweet ride but quite a bit smaller than our XC90 or a Treg yet doesn't get any better, I think probably worse mileage than our 2.5T. The MFD during the test drive was 12-15 while in town and was only 20-22 on a 65mph short cruise. 19-20 at 70. Nicer interior than the Volvo XC60 we drove but less room and I'm pretty sure the XC60 would out mpg the Audi. Sadly, you put a TDI in that Q5 and you got 35mpg. So, naturally, we're not going to do that here . . .








So, we prefer the XC60 looks and its Turbo 6 but the Q5 has nicer interior. Both have underbody shielding and hill descent so I imagine they are both more offroad capable than you might think for a "crossover". 
The Treg has aged looks, though still good, interior on par with the Q5, that great diesel mileage capability, and the offroad capability that I want so I'm back on the TDI bandwagon. Would like to get the wife in one before we order just to make sure she's comfortable with the diesel but the ONE allocated for Wichita was to be here in March, now April, perhaps May and at this point like Matt said on ClubToureg it makes more sense to wait on a 2010. So, it looks like yet another year is going to pass by without a TDI.










_Modified by canon_mutant at 5:47 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Still wanting a V6 TDI . . . (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_Drove a Q5 today and it's a sweet ride but quite a bit smaller than our XC90 or a Treg yet doesn't get any better, I think probably worse mileage than our 2.5T. The MFD during the test drive was 12-15 while in town and was only 20-22 on a 65mph short cruise. 19-20 at 70. Nicer interior than the Volvo XC60 we drove but less room and I'm pretty sure the XC60 would out mpg the Audi. Sadly, you put a TDI in that Q5 and you got 35mpg. So, naturally, we're not going to do that here . . .








So, we prefer the XC60 looks and its Turbo 6 but the Q5 has nicer interior. Both have underbody shielding and hill descent so I imagine they are both more offroad capable than you might think for a "crossover". 
The Treg has aged looks, though still good, interior on par with the Q5, that great diesel mileage capability, and the offroad capability that I want so I'm back on the TDI bandwagon. Would like to get the wife in one before we order just to make sure she's comfortable with the diesel but the ONE allocated for Wichita was to be here in March, now April, perhaps May and at this point like Matt said on ClubToureg it makes more sense to wait on a 2010. So, it looks like yet another year is going to pass by without a TDI.









_Modified by canon_mutant at 5:47 PM 4-10-2009_

Sounds like you and I are on the same page here! My wife and I drove the XC60 and the Q5 this weekend as well. That T6 in the XC60 is far better the the 3.2 in the Q5. Maybe I am comparing the Q to my S4








Don't get me wrong I am a LONG time Audi and VW fan but I think the XC60 has it beat in price , room, and option's. I can get keyless start AND stop for $595 bucks. Audi wants $11,000 just for keyless start! (would have to get the Prestige package). That's the one feature you get soo used too! No need to pull the key out of your pocket. 
The other thing that is interesting about the XC60 is it has 9.0 inches of clearence. The Treg has 8.7 inches at normal level. I know the XC does not have a mechanical low rang but the Hill Assent / Descent control is supposed to behave like a mechanical low gear. 
We really loved our '04 but could not pass up a deal for the XC70 last year. Lov the XC70 as well but I gotta drive the V6TDI to really see if I miss the Treg like i think I do. 
It's kinda like having one more fling with that girl you dumped last month to see if she is still a good ride LOL...










_Modified by RvDUB at 9:38 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Still wanting a V6 TDI . . . (RvDUB)*

These new generation crossovers are all very impressive:
2008+ Land Rover LR2 (In one for a week recently and it got 25mpg!)
2009 Audi Q5
2010 Cadillac SRX (Saab's new Haldex 4 XWD system)
2010 M-Benz GLK 350
2010 Volvo XC60
The only semi off roader is the LR2, but for many in suburbia, these can be compared and cross shopped with the Touareg 2 TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Want To Buy A V6TDI? (Yeti35)*

Yeehaw!!! Of course VW doesn't want our Tregs as trade ins. The bottom has fallen out of the wholesale market for these things. They've dropped the price for the new Treg2 V8's around here by $8K (from '05 prices) and they still can't sell them.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Still wanting a V6 TDI . . . (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_
Sounds like you and I are on the same page here! My wife and I drove the XC60 and the Q5 this weekend as well. That T6 in the XC60 is far better the the 3.2 in the Q5. Maybe I am comparing the Q to my S4







Don't get me wrong I am a LONG time Audi and VW fan but I think the XC60 has it beat in price , room, and option's. I can get keyless start AND stop for $595 bucks. Audi wants $11,000 just for keyless start! (would have to get the Prestige package). That's the one feature you get soo used too! No need to pull the key out of your pocket. 
The other thing that is interesting about the XC60 is it has 9.0 inches of clearence. The Treg has 8.7 inches at normal level. I know the XC does not have a mechanical low rang but the Hill Assent / Descent control is supposed to behave like a mechanical low gear. 


The Q5 I drove didn't have that $6500 Bang Olufsen Tune Package. I'd really like to hear what a $6500 sound system sounds like. Sadly, the Dynaudio premium system in the XC60 we drove was pretty awesome. Part of a $2700 package that also gets you Nav and Park assist.


----------

